# Is the relationship over? :(



## oliver&penelope (Nov 5, 2013)

I have my dwarf rabbit Oliver (neutered male) for about two years now. Last month, I adopted a four month old Flemish Giant, Penelope (female). They were getting along great, laying around together, and cleaning each other...until last night. Out of no where they started fighting. I'd appreciate some opinions and/or advice to help this situation. Thank you in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm assuming the flemmie isn't fixed yet?

I wouldn't consider them bonded until their both fixed. Then their relationship will stand a better chance. Sounds like shes hitting her hormonal age and fights may start up for no reason if that's the case.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 5, 2013)

I just want to add that I had two rabbits, one fixed and the other wasn't, they did have a fight and I separated them for a couple days. Then I let them be together after things calmed down, they stayed bonded. But I had to watch Sweetie because I knew her hormones might cause them to lose their bond, Prince was neutered. Eventually I was able to get Sweetie fixed and their bond was unchanged, they stayed bonded to each other.


----------



## Troller (Nov 6, 2013)

Need more then that to go on to offer advice. I will say that my two had a fight where one got enough of a significant injury to warrant a Vet visit. I split then up for about a month and went back to bond them. It eventually worked.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## oliver&penelope (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, the Flemish isn't fixed yet. I was thinking that it was probably the hormones, but I wanted to get opinions from others. From what I've read, they should be six months old before they're spayed, is this true? She is only four months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 6, 2013)

She can be spayed right now, since she is 4 months, that is right about when they become sexually mature.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 6, 2013)

When to spay depends mostly on your vet.
Spaying her at a younger age, WILL NOT affect her growth.
Some vets are not comfortable spaying young animals as they may be too small, so many vets will have a minimum weight.
If your vet is comfortable doing it now, then get her done. My 2 were barley 1kg (or less...) and 3-3.5mts when they were done. Being a larger breed of rabbit, that makes this a ton easier.


----------



## oliver&penelope (Nov 6, 2013)

I took her to the vet for a check up when I got her, and I talked to the vet about getting her spayed. This vet said they normally prefer not to spay unless the rabbit is being aggressive or is sick, uterine cancer... For various reasons. 
This is the only vet in my area that will care for rabbits. 
I think I will give them time apart. Try again, and if it doesn't work out....I will take her to get spayed...and see if it helps. 
All in all, I want what is best for both of them, and will do whatever I can to make them happy.
Thanks for all of the advice!




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 6, 2013)

OK I have to say that spaying a female rabbit before they get uterine cancer will be beneficial for them. Because of prevents uterine cancer.


----------



## oliver&penelope (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## geekgirl101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Insist on the spaying. It may help with behavioural issues, as well as reduce chances of developing cancer later on. I've heard of a couple of ways to help bunnies bond more.

1. Have 2 hutches and separate runs, put one in one hutch and one in the other, then after a few days rotate them round, this way they get the scent of both bunnies and will get used to it.
2. Not sure how recommended this is but some people say put them together in the back of a car and drive around for 10 mins, this puts a fair bit of stress on both bunnies that they will console each other after the drive and helps with bonding. Please correct me and tell me if it's cruelty to them as I don't know, but I can say after bringing both bunnies back from the sanctuary they did spend quite a lot of time together even when sir humpsalot was driving the girl crazy.


----------



## oliver&penelope (Nov 12, 2013)

.
It's really hard to have to get them out separately...especially because just a few weeks ago they seemed to be "in love". 
When I have Oliver out to play, I always find him laying right next to Penny's cage. I think he misses her?
I've tried several times to put them back together because of this, sometimes it goes well for a while, but always ends in fighting. She always starts the fights. 

But....

I made an appointment for Penny to get spayed this month. I know it is for the best. Thanks for the advice everyone! Hopefully this will also improve her relationship with Oliver. Keep your fingers crossed! 

I will follow up after it's all said and done. 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 14, 2013)

She is just beautiful, I am sure everything will be OK. And once she´s spayed an recovered you can attempt bonding them, they are a lovely couple.


----------



## oliver&penelope (Nov 29, 2013)

Penelope got spayed today. Please keep her in your thoughts! Hoping for a fast recovery!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 29, 2013)

Hope she´s feeling OK and recovers well, she´ll be a bit subdued for the first couple of days but should be feeling better after that. She´s just lovely, good bunny thoughts for her and hugs from my boys :hugsquish:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2013)

ray: She looks just like our big boy Peter (I didn't get to pick the name!) Just love the Chin coloring.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oops read the beginning part first. Hope she has a fast recovery..


----------



## oliver&penelope (Dec 4, 2013)

I wish I could post the video I got this morning. She is back to her crazy self, running and binkying around. It hasn't even been a week since her surgery. Again, thanks for the advice everyone. I think I can already see a difference in her attitude. 
Oliver is hoping to eventually have his friend back.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 4, 2013)

i like your vets approach... he realizes that all surgery is a risk and if there is no real cause for it, then there is no real reason to do so. I would take a wait and see approach. You may, for the short term need to manage them differently. Generally speaking Flemmish are calm, quiet animals and mix well with others. Until her hormones settle (and she's only four months you've a ways to go yet before they settle). You can't really consider animals bonded until they are both fully mature anyways, so give it some time. I wouldn't be rushing into surgery on a four month old flemmish.


----------



## JBun (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm glad she's feeling much better. Hopefully the rebonding will go well, without any issues.

With your girls spay only being a few days ago, you may want to make her take it easy. Spays are a pretty major surgery, and usually vets suggest to restrict their movements for 10-14 days, to give them a chance to heal properly. So you wouldn't want her being able to jump up on things, or run around. So a one level cage or pen is good, and just restrict playtime. They usually do go stir crazy but it's for their own good.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 4, 2013)

ladysown said:


> i like your vets approach... he realizes that all surgery is a risk and if there is no real cause for it, then there is no real reason to do so. I would take a wait and see approach. You may, for the short term need to manage them differently. Generally speaking Flemmish are calm, quiet animals and mix well with others. Until her hormones settle (and she's only four months you've a ways to go yet before they settle). You can't really consider animals bonded until they are both fully mature anyways, so give it some time. I wouldn't be rushing into surgery on a four month old flemmish.




She already did it silly. Now is the time to be hoping that the rebonding goes well!

Good luck Penelope!


----------



## my2geldings (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is so cute. They are the most adorable couple! Love your photos!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to get her spayed and that it went smoothly! Spaying, when possible, is definitely in a doe's best interests since it virtually eliminates their normally very high chance of getting cancers of the reproductive system and makes it possible to bond two rabbits safely. I was worried for a moment (while getting caught up on this thread) that your vet wouldn't do it or that you wouldn't be comfortable having them do it because they seemed inexperienced with bunny spays - thankfully everything worked out great!

Keep in mind that it can take up to a month for a female's hormones to dissipate completely, so you may want to wait until it's been 3-4 weeks since her spay to resume bonding attempts. This also gives them time to forget about their fighting.

It sounds like things were off to a promising start until hormones reared their ugly heads and M/F is the easiest pairing anyway, so there's a good chance things will go smoothly from here on out!


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 8, 2013)

Are they bonded yet?


----------



## oliver&penelope (Dec 8, 2013)

I love taking pictures of my bun buns. Thanks for all the comments and positive feedback! When I called the vet and told them she was getting aggressive, they set up an appointment for me right away. She is doing great, and gets her stitches out on Tuesday. I'm very hopeful that getting her spayed will help her an Oliver bond....after a couple weeks of healing of course. [

ATTACH]6271[/ATTACH]


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 28, 2013)

Look at the ears on the gray one! they're beautiful buns  good luck


----------

